# Tall girl - scared I'm going to get taller.



## hyte234 (Sep 19, 2015)

Like the title says I'm a tall girl and I'm scared I'm going to get taller. I've always been the tall one but now I'm 20 and have started to want to date seriously, I find my height (currently 6'1-6'2) getting more and more in the way. 
Most of my friends have stopped growing but I just seem to be continuing. I'm really worried that I'm going to end up crazy tall for a girl and end up alone. I also hate the attention my height brings me - strangers constantly ask me 'wow how tall are you? Etc etc'
How do I deal with this  all help is really appreciated


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds strange that you're still growing when you're 20. Most girls stop growing when they're like 14. Are you healthy in general? Maybe you should see doctor to check that you're okay. I'm sure there's nothing serious, but maybe you have a hormone imbalance or something? im not a doctor so idk ofc.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Men don't really care about height as long as you're hot. It's usually girls who refuse to date a guy who is shorter than them (if that girl is you, you're out of luck).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldn't worry to much. Height isn't that big of a deal. I'm pretty sure you look great.


----------



## Contraries (May 21, 2015)

If you don't have a problem with dating guys that are shorter than you, then you don't have a problem.


----------



## momentsoflucidity (Sep 20, 2015)

Short people want to be taller, tall people want to be shorter.

6'1" is model height. Congrats. I'm 5'8" and people say I'm tall, but I want to be 5'11".

I get the attention issue, but just remind yourself it's part of who you are and you're not ASKING for attention just because of that. If people choose to make a big deal out of it, that's on them.

Accept the inevitable and embrace your tallness. I, for one, am jealous.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I think guys mostly only care about height because women care that a guy be taller. 

In fact, most women simply won't date a shorter guy. In that way, I think most women are, if not shallow, then too quick to subscribe to gender stereotypes.

If you don't care I doubt the guy would care much. It might make him feel a little emasculated but I don't think it would matter all that much to the guy in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

You are like Makoto Kino from Sailor Moon. (Sailor Jupiter.) -- tall, strong, and beautiful. Also, start realizing that height is essentially a model-like feature for females.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Really you have nothing to worry about. At all. Be happy


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm tall, it hasn't really been a problem.
If you're concerned you might have a glandular issue or something you might want to see a doctor.


----------



## hyte234 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your warm messages. I'm feeling abit better about it all now, trying my best to embrace my height. Thing is I've always been tall and never had a problem with it, it's only now that I've started to worry about it. I don't think it's a glandular issue but I will go to a doctor just In case


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Smoking stunts your growth 
So if you are worried start chain smoking NOW. 
Ha ha ha 

Seriously now 
Don't worry it's not that important what more important is if you are a nice person which I'm sure you are .


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

My cousin is near that height. Similar age. She has a boyfriend. I don't think girls grow past 16-17. I'm a guy and I'm the same height I was at 20.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

hyte234 said:


> Like the title says I'm a tall girl and I'm scared I'm going to get taller. I've always been the tall one but now I'm 20 and have started to want to date seriously, I find my height (currently 6'1-6'2) getting more and more in the way.
> Most of my friends have stopped growing but I just seem to be continuing. I'm really worried that I'm going to end up crazy tall for a girl and end up alone. I also hate the attention my height brings me - strangers constantly ask me 'wow how tall are you? Etc etc'
> How do I deal with this  all help is really appreciated


Well if it makes you feel any better, I kind of know what it's like for your height to be a problem in dating.

Like i'm a 5 ft 2 male and I know this will be a dealbreaker for many women. Most women don't want to date a shorter man. Being a man as short as me limits your dating pool.

But luckily for you, more men would be willing to date a taller women then for women to date a shorter man. Some men find tall stature in women quite attractive. In fact if you're a woman, height doesn't play that much of a role in how attractive you are to men. You can be short or tall and it doesn't affect your options that much.

Hell I woudn't mind dating a 6 ft 2 tall woman. I could really care less about the 12 inch height difference. Of course I doubt most 6 ft tall women would be willing to date a guy as short as me lol.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Guys like tall girls. You have no problem whatsoever from that perspective.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

hyte234 said:


> Like the title says I'm a tall girl and I'm scared I'm going to get taller. I've always been the tall one but now I'm 20 and have started to want to date seriously, I find my height (currently 6'1-6'2) getting more and more in the way.
> Most of my friends have stopped growing but I just seem to be continuing. I'm really worried that I'm going to end up crazy tall for a girl and end up alone. I also hate the attention my height brings me - strangers constantly ask me 'wow how tall are you? Etc etc'
> How do I deal with this  all help is really appreciated


You don't have to do anything - it's striking. You won't end up alone, guys often fantasise about tall women with long legs. And some are really proud to take a taller woman out. I had this boyfriend who was the same height as me, and when I wore high heels he was really excited. :laugh:


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It's not like you are 7 foot or anything. Average guys will be a couple inches shorter than you and that's fine.

Even if you were 7 foot there are a lot of tall couples, but 6ft2 is still in the range where there are a lot of people around that height and even more people smaller who won't mind.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm kind of jealous of your tallness. I want to be tall so bad! But I'm sure you're not gonna grow much anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. I'm surprised women sometimes don't like being tall. I always thought it's attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

felicshagrace said:


> I'm kind of jealous of your tallness. I want to be tall so bad! But I'm sure you're not gonna grow much anymore.


Same


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

If you're 20 your growth should start slowing down very soon, if it hasn't already. One tip I will give you is to make sure you stand up straight. Poor posture is really obvious when you're tall, so try to train yourself before you get a permanent hunch or back issues. 

I'm 5'11" and don't mind. I get the occasional "wow, you're tall!" comments, and once a co-worker deemed me her "tall friend" because I could reach the files up high when she needed them but, aside from that, it's not a big deal. Even with dating-- the guys I dated were either my height or a bit shorter and it was a non-issue.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

My biggest crush was 6'1, I'm 5'8, dw about dating op


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow,that's tall. If you wear short skirts displaying your long legs no doubt you will get a lot of attention from guys.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't worry about it. Height isn't a deal breaker or anything. Learn to like yourself and embrace it


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Trust me guys your age love them some tall women


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

You are a lucky lady.I have the opposite problem.I'm really short and it makes me feel very negative.Only a short person knows how hard it to be the shortest person in a group of other average/tall people.So embrace your tallness.It has more benefits than been short for sure imo.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hm,weird reading that guys don't care about height. Might be that it's easy to say that it doesn't matter,but when it comes down to it they wouldn't pick the really tall girl.
I've experienced that guys do care. I'm 6'1 and basically I'm taller or same height as most guys are.

Some guys don't care,some shorter guys love it,but I'd say that the majority do care. They don't want to stand out in the crowd and get comments from strangers. Women might care about height,but so do guys. Most people want to be normal.

There has been guys that have been interested in me and I've had two relationships. Not a lot of guys has shown any interest in me,but might be other reasons than my height.

Maybe it's because I'm not hot,me being really avoidant or that I'm just unlikeable. Probably the last thing. Seems like it. 

Anyway,I think you'll find a guy that likes you and your height.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wouldn't second guess most guys, into saying they would turn a girl down because of their height.


Tbh, I think that's really pretty presumptuous.


I'll be honest there was a girl I had feelings for not long ago who was about 5'2" (though she wasn't my gf) and then my last actual gf who was about 5'3" or 4". And I found the fact that both of them to be really tiny, to be cute, it was really kind of endearing.


My youngest daughter is 5'5" tall and she's twelve years old. She's pretty tall. So are most of my kids. I don't think most of society holds that against them, tbh. Of course they are aware of it, and of course their classmates are aware of it, but I don't think it makes or breaks who they are as people, as human beings....they're just...tall.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

It's so rare to find someone around my height!! 
I'm 6'0ish but I think I'm finally done growing at 21 hehe


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

My sister is six feet tall and gets plenty of attention from men. And she's dating someone several inches shorter.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

TenYears said:


> I wouldn't second guess most guys, into saying they would turn a girl down because of their height.
> 
> Tbh, I think that's really pretty presumptuous.
> 
> ...


Well,that's my experience. That many men don't want a woman that's taller than them. With my ex it was some problems relating to it since he was shorter than me(a lot shorter),and you have to deal with people staring and commenting it. He would get insecure about it.

I've also read plenty of men that won't date a tall woman. Even if she's the same height as them. They want a short girl so they can feel manly and protect her.

Ok,I might have exaggarating it a bit by saying that most men would turn down a woman because of her height,but I think it's untrue that men don't care about a womans height. 
I've experienced and read other tall women that have experienced the same as me: men don't like it when a woman is taller than them.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SusanStorm said:


> Well,that's my experience. That many men don't want a woman that's taller than them. With my ex it was some problems relating to it since he was shorter than me(a lot shorter),and you have to deal with people staring and commenting it. He would get insecure about it.
> 
> I've also read plenty of men that won't date a tall woman. Even if she's the same height as them. They want a short girl so they can feel manly and protect her.
> 
> ...





SusanStorm said:


> Well,that's my experience. That many men don't want a woman that's taller than them.


Some might. Some probably won't care. Not trying to say what you feel doesn't matter, not at all, I'm just saying to some guys it doesn't really matter much. It doesn't to me, in fact I've found some taller women to be attractive.



SusanStorm said:


> With my ex it was some problems relating to it since he was shorter than me(a lot shorter),and you have to deal with people staring and commenting it. He would get insecure about it.


If you're man is secure enough to be with you and is man enough to be....well, your man...then that shouldn't even be an issue. I remember being with my ex-wife when she was pregnant. Two months, six months, a little over nine months pregnant, and I did not give two fuqs about people staring, and if anyone had dared to comment they would have lost their ****** front teeth.



SusanStorm said:


> I've also read plenty of men that won't date a tall woman. Even if she's the same height as them. They want a short girl so they can feel manly and protect her.


I would date a short girl. I would date a tall girl. It really would not influence my feelings about wanting / needing to protect her. At all. In any way, shape or form.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

All I'm really trying to say is that I think it's really all in your head. I'm sure you're very attractive and you'll find a guy that loves you one day, and you'll probably look back on this and see how you were just not seeing yourself in the right way. I think you're being way too hard on yourself, and I'd give the same advice to either of my daughters who are, btw, both "too tall".


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry for oversharing. Probably ruining OPs thread.


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Men don't really care about height as long as you're hot. It's usually girls who refuse to date a guy who is shorter than them (if that girl is you, you're out of luck).


So what if that's true?

As a short guy, I'm not immune to my preferences, for women even shorter than I am (5ft - 5ft, 5in), which I've luckily scored once in a while


----------

